# ISO method for changing the texture of chicken meat



## brred (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, everyone.

My first thread here. first of all i would like to apologize ahead for my poor English, as im not a native speaker . Couple years ago I've encountered a method of changing texture of the chicken to completely smooth (like it was very hard to notice the direction of the tissue). As far as i remember it involved marinating in salty water for 20 minutes and then pouring boiling water over it. 

I've searched internet for an hour and couldnt find the directions :-/

Is there anyone who could help me? ^^

Thank you


----------



## ella/TO (Jun 13, 2011)

Try looking up "how to kosher a chicken"....sounds rather familiar


----------



## GB (Jun 14, 2011)

It also sounds similar to brining which can change the texture as well. It is not the same, but there are some similarities. 

I love when people come here and apologize for their English because they are not native speakers. 9 out of 10 times they speak better that the native speakers already   Welcome to the site Brred. Your English is excellent!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 14, 2011)

Some of the commercially processed chicken breasts, pieces are seasoned, and soaked in a brine. They call it "pump", in the buisness. One reason is to add extra weight when selling and make the portions seem larger that they really are.  They use nitrites. Some of the boneless skinless chicken breast resemble the texture of baloney they have been so "pumped". I would recomend brining with the skin off.


----------



## brred (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you!

Going to try it within couple of days.


----------



## MSC (Jun 15, 2011)

That sounds like what the Chinese do with duck.  For chicken, look up "velveting", that might do it for you.


----------

